# MiDFur conbook



## Goldfur (Sep 2, 2009)

The MiDFur (Melbourne in December Fur Con) conbook is in need of art!  We are especially wanting colour art for the cover.  Artists are invited to submit art on the theme of "At The Movies".  We will choose the winning entry from all submissions, while runners-up will be printed inside the book, although only in greyscale.  Art will be required by mid October.  Please send submissions to conbook@midfur.com.au Any questions may be directed to that address also.  And even if you can't help with submissions, please pass on the word to others who may.

Chakat Goldfur
MiDFur conbook editor


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 5, 2009)

I just might try to submit a thing or two. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

